

Ask HN: how critical can you be for a $10 Amazon gift card? - sungsoo1094

Hi, we&#x27;ve been working on an online test prep service called CUVE.
We&#x27;ve done a round of beta testing with &#x27;normal&#x27; users,
and here we&#x27;re specifically looking for hackers who can criticize us from user &#x2F; developer &#x2F; investor perspectives.
As a token of appreciation, we&#x27;ll be giving out $10 Amazon gift cards. (via email)<p>Here&#x27;s how it will work:<p>1. Visit our site (www.cuve.me) and give it a try.
2. Fill out two surveys (links below), one for general feedback and another one for detailed comments.
3. We&#x27;ll give gift cards to the first five hackers who fill out the survey. (all five)
4. We&#x27;ll give out five more to the rest of hackers. (random select)
5. We&#x27;ll determine the first five by the order of registered comments so please declare your participation in comments before you begin.
6. Make sure to put your hacker news ID and email on the survey so we can correctly send out the gift cards.<p>We&#x27;re a very early stage startup, so the budget is extremely limited.
Although it&#x27;s only a $10 gift card, we&#x27;d really appreciate if you could help us with detailed, critical comments.<p>Thanks for the help!!!<p>General Survey: www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;7W7HXDH
Detailed Survey: www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;7ZF9RLY
======
sungsoo1094
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7ZF9RLY](https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7ZF9RLY)

------
sungsoo1094
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7W7HXDH](https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7W7HXDH)

------
sungsoo1094
[http://www.cuve.me/](http://www.cuve.me/)

